# Best practices for splicing stranded to solid wire



## sixspeed (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm wondering if the experienced have any tips or best practices when splicing stranded wire and solid wire together. 

Often I find myself doubting the integrity of such a splice due to some of these observations:
- strands bunch up into a ball, usually at the inner tip of the wire nut, and is not in even contact with the stripped area of the solid wire
- strands wrap evenly around solid but easily slides off solid wire when putting on a wire nut or tucking the wire pair back into a jbox.
- strands held tightly under wire nut, but when nut removed to inspect, some strands appear to have broken off (particularly with smaller gauge thinner strand wires)

So how do folks here make consistently good, mechanically secure, stranded-to-solid splices?

Do you pre-twist or not twist the bare portions then cap & twist with wire nut?

Do you continue the twisting through some (i.e. about an inch) of the insulated portion of the wires so that the friction of insulation keeps from easily pulling the wires apart? 

Do you also tape the wires together?

Do you rather use crimp connectors or solder?

Thanks!


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

I am not an electrician but I have been using this process for years without any issues

1. pre-twist stranded wires
2. using side cutting pliers, I twist stranded and solid wires together, making sure that solid wire is twisted
3. again using the side cutting plier, I nip the end then install a wire nut
4. finally, I tape wires and wire nut with blacktape

good luck


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

Use the correct wirenut listed for the size and type of conductors being spliced. No need to pre-twist. Strip equal amounts off each conductor. Make sure ends line up. Twist on wire nut. Make sure no conductor is exposed. And finally;



Taping is for amatures!!!!!

Here we go again!!:huh:


----------



## lynxpilot (Sep 14, 2012)

electures said:


> Use the correct wirenut listed for the size and type of conductors being spliced. No need to pre-twist. Strip equal amounts off each conductor. Make sure ends line up. Twist on wire nut. Make sure no conductor is exposed. And finally;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is what I do, except I'm an amateur and I tape the wires parallel below the connector to keep tension off of the joint.


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

If you have the stranded a fraction long than the solid so the wirenut latches onto it first it'll hold much better.


----------



## herdfan (Jul 7, 2012)

electures said:


> Taping is for amatures!!!!!
> 
> Here we go again!!:huh:


Sorry, but I don't usually point out spelling/gramatical errors in forums, but if you are going to shout it, make sure it is spelled correctly.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

herdfan said:


> Sorry, but I don't usually point out spelling/gramatical errors in forums, but if you are going to shout it, make sure it is spelled correctly.


Any how...,


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

You could tin the stranded. If it were a critical connection that my someone depended on for survival, I would probably do that. If not, it is just too much work.


----------



## sixspeed (Apr 11, 2012)

allthumbsdiy said:


> I am not an electrician but I have been using this process for years without any issues
> 
> 1. pre-twist stranded wires
> 2. using side cutting pliers, I twist stranded and solid wires together, making sure that solid wire is twisted
> ...


I see what you mean here. It's kind of like treating the stranded like a solid, so that when both are twisted together they sort of form a double helix, rather than the individual strands meshing with the solid. I've tried doing this and it does take a bit of effort to make the solid wire twist equally upon the bundled stranded one. But this is sometimes nearly impossible when the wire gauges are not the same, especially when the stranded one is the smaller gauge versus the solid (i.e. those stranded flying leads from some lamp fixtures).


----------



## sixspeed (Apr 11, 2012)

electures said:


> Use the correct wirenut listed for the size and type of conductors being spliced. No need to pre-twist. Strip equal amounts off each conductor. Make sure ends line up. Twist on wire nut. Make sure no conductor is exposed. And finally;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha.. I've read many a discussion here about taping... :001_tongue:

I found that when I strip equal amounts off the stranded and the solid, I usually have to trim off some of the solid because inevitably there's more bare solid that ends up not being in contact with the strands in the splice. This is probably due to the nature that the stranded wire is more pliable and thus does more of the coiling around the solid under the wire nut. Oftentimes the solid wire does not even twist underneath the wire nut. The strands do all the twisting around the solid, and this is the condition that often causes the stranded wire to easily slip right off the solid, because there is no twist in the solid to mechanically hold the strands in place. Pardon the analogy but the stranded wire is like a dancer sliding off her pole...


----------



## sixspeed (Apr 11, 2012)

andrew79 said:


> If you have the stranded a fraction long than the solid so the wirenut latches onto it first it'll hold much better.


It would seem that the friction from the compression of the wire nut is all that is holding the stranded wire to the solid wire. Since wire nuts are conical in shape, it is only at the inner tip where this friction is greatest or even exists. Thus, for example, if the two wires are each stripped 1 inch and held parallel together, there may be only 1/8th inch of solid contact in that splice - at the point where the wire nut creates the most friction.

This then leads me to ask, is the little metallic coil inside wire nuts a reliable (and rated) conductor for the splice, or must all conductors of a splice make secure, mechanical contact with each other and not depend on the coil inside the nut to be the means of conduction? What if the wire nut slips off? A splice made by mere friction of the wire nut will obviously break...


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Strip wire, align ends, install wirenut...


Yes, folks, it really is that simple.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

stickboy1375 said:


> Strip wire, align ends, install wirenut...
> 
> Yes, folks, it really is that simple.


Careful you don't mispelt a word.


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

sixspeed said:


> It would seem that the friction from the compression of the wire nut is all that is holding the stranded wire to the solid wire. Since wire nuts are conical in shape, it is only at the inner tip where this friction is greatest or even exists. Thus, for example, if the two wires are each stripped 1 inch and held parallel together, there may be only 1/8th inch of solid contact in that splice - at the point where the wire nut creates the most friction.
> 
> This then leads me to ask, is the little metallic coil inside wire nuts a reliable (and rated) conductor for the splice, or must all conductors of a splice make secure, mechanical contact with each other and not depend on the coil inside the nut to be the means of conduction? What if the wire nut slips off? A splice made by mere friction of the wire nut will obviously break...


Well of your twisting your wirenuts right the wires will twist themselves but that a whole other thread. As stated previously it really is as simple as strip wire and install wirenut. No rocket science needed.


----------

